# my tank



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

so far i have 2 true percula clownfish and 3 blue green chromis how many more fish can i get i was thinking a hawk fish, yellow tang, cleaner wrass and maybe a goby will this be all right my tank is 50gal and i have about 40pound of rock


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes that should be all right but your tang might grow a wee bit big. But for now i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i wouldn't recomend putting a tang in a tank that small. the smallest tank i would put any tang in is a 75 gal. the goby should do fine.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Ya your right. I forgot that it will outgrow the tank.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok thanks i wont get the tang whats somthing i could get instead


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

you could get a coral beauty imo they are one of the most colorfull fish you can get, a goby would be a good choice too cuz they are small and can be very colorfull and interesting. another one of my favorites is the six line wrasse.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ya at first i wanted a tang but they grow WAY too big.


----------

